# Suggestions



## Xdq_21X (Feb 3, 2016)

So I've done my research and I know the basics of the salt water system. I want to set up maybe a 40 gal aquarium and I want to have a sump...but here's where I get confused, what exactly goes into the sump? Is there a right or wrong filtration item? I know you need a protein skimmer in one chamber but what exactly goes in the others?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sumps, Part I - Reefkeeping.com
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sumps, Part II - Reefkeeping.com
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sumps, Part III - Reefkeeping.com


----------

